# Bigger Tires for an 88 S-10??



## panfishpuller (Dec 29, 2005)

I wanna buy some bigger a/t tires for my stock 15x7 rims but more meat then stock tires?? I dont really wanna break my wallet and dont want to big were it effects mpg or rubs anywhere. Any suggestions are appreciated! :coolgleam


----------



## outfishin_ (Jul 28, 2004)

I think you can go to 31 x10.50 x15 tires with out a rub....its only one size larger than the biggest stock tire availible from GM on that truck which was 235/70/15...


----------



## stick bow (Jan 3, 2004)

I'm 48 and still learning. I put on the largest tires that my stock rims and truck would allow, man did it look cool. What was not cool was the $2500.00 in front end parts and the $1100.00 for a rebuilt transmission (the dealer in Cheboygan wanted $3500). Lets not forget the 500.00 tow from Cheboygan to Sterling Heights. The engineers designed your truck the way it came for a reason! 

This is good advice,

Steve.


----------



## panfishpuller (Dec 29, 2005)

Well the stock tires are like rubberbands! I dont need the biggest of tires but a couple sizes up would be nice! whats the point in having 4wheel drive with some little mini bike tires! anybody else got some good advice??


----------



## SabikiRig (May 1, 2004)

Panfish,

The largest I think you can go on stock rims are 30x9.50's.

31's will rub......


----------



## panfishpuller (Dec 29, 2005)

Well 30X9.5's is one size bigger then what the manufacture recomends, which is 235/75/15 should I go with the 235/75/15 which will be way better then the 205/75/15 that are on it now or go big with the 30's and take the risk of going to uncharterd waters??:help: Thanks Guys!-Mike


----------



## Taxidermist (Jan 3, 2002)

31 10-50 will rub wityh 3" body lift


----------



## SabikiRig (May 1, 2004)

Tax,

The body lift only raises the body and does nothing to the suspension to keep the tire from rubbing on the frame.

235's are just short of 29 inches. Again I believe 30x9.50 are the largest tire that you can put on with stock wheels. HE could buy a set of Americal Racing Steel D-Holes with a slight offset if he is worried about rubbing.

The D-Holes are around $30 to $40 a piece.


----------



## SabikiRig (May 1, 2004)

By the way 31" BFG's are standard issue on later model S-10 and Blazers with the ZR-2 package.


----------



## rockfordredneck (Dec 1, 2004)

I had an '86 s-10 that I put 31-10.50-15 tires on without a body or suspension lift on it. The only thing I did was crank up the torsion bars. It felt like I had no "up" suspension. It only rubbed when I turned the wheels all the way and entered my driveway. I would suggest just getting 235-75-15 cooper dicoverer stt tires if you want an agressive, nice looking tire.


----------



## panfishpuller (Dec 29, 2005)

Well Guys I thank you for all your help, I think I am going to go with the 235/75/15 but now I need help on which tire to pick?? I checked out those cooper's and those are sweet but cost about $125 for each tire I have checked out BFG's and those are about $105 per tire and I also like Firestone Destinational A/T's witch only run about $86 bucks a tire which is not as aggressive looking as I want but have good off road and last long on the road too..Any Suggestions are appreciated!-Mike:coolgleam


----------



## Taxidermist (Jan 3, 2002)

SabikiRig said:


> Tax,
> 
> The body lift only raises the body and does nothing to the suspension to keep the tire from rubbing on the frame.
> 
> ...



NO S#*T they still rub the fender wells not the frame


----------



## u.p.trapper (Dec 20, 2004)

They did put 31 ones on the zr2s,However the frames were modified to accept those tires.I know I had one.


----------



## rockfordredneck (Dec 1, 2004)

panfishpuller,

check out the sigma brand tire wild spirit radial rvt traction tire. It looks similar to the BFG mud terrain, but is cheaper. I had these on my s-10 and loved them. They wear nicely(40,000 miles on them and they still had over 1/2 inch of tread). Let me know if you can't find them and I'll pm you a dealer in the Rockford area.


----------



## WAUB-MUKWA (Dec 13, 2003)

I put cooper weathermaster II snowtires on my 89 S-10 2/wd. 235/70/14's. Best all around, year round tread for the price. $60 each and they last 50k and are soft tread and unclog from muyd unlike other higher priced tiers.


----------



## Michigander1 (Apr 5, 2006)

rockfordredneck said:


> I had an '86 s-10 that I put 31-10.50-15 tires on without a body or suspension lift on it. The only thing I did was crank up the torsion bars. It felt like I had no "up" suspension. It only rubbed when I turned the wheels all the way and entered my driveway. I would suggest just getting 235-75-15 cooper dicoverer stt tires if you want an agressive, nice looking tire.


 I did the same .Hit when you turn in.Plus you will be going faster then you think.I got pulled over 2 times.Seatbelt ticket 1st time.Next time i saw the officer there and i was like np.Got pulled over.He was cool and told me bigger tires was making me go faster and not reading right.Tires was brand new.No ticket but i was 8 mph over he told me.Just a hint ,Mich


----------



## pjc600 (Mar 2, 2006)

firestone destination m/t 30/9.5/15 would be my choice

i have these tires on my dakota but i put 31/10.50/15 on it...
great tire, low noise, good tread lif,e and not to much $#$$$$
and yes it will affect your speedo.. mine reads 4 mph lower than im going..


----------



## dansjeep2000 (Dec 27, 2005)

Go with a set of 235/75/R15 BFG All-Terains. A little on the high $ side but a top Quality tire that does well on road and in snow plus almost all off road applications. I have run these on most every vehical i own or have owned with great success. 50-60k miles as long as you keep the m aired properly.


----------

